# White Power



## Big Don (Oct 13, 2011)

*
*Calm down, it's just Betty!* 
*

*
*


----------



## Carol (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh man.....  :lol:


----------



## Big Don (Oct 14, 2011)

Carol said:


> Oh man.....  :lol:


I'm glad someone liked it. I thought it was hilarious. One of our black belts is named White, guess what we're gonna start calling him...


----------



## Buka (Oct 14, 2011)

I liked it, too. A whole lot. Betty White has been on tv since I was a little kid, and that was a long, long time ago. She's like a national treasure. I'm not sure if anyone as been on longer than her. I hope she lives to a hundred.


----------

